

Ask HN: Magazines that you read these days?  - SatyajitSarangi


======
leoedin
The Economist provides a brief summary of seemingly everything. It is a bit of
a struggle to get through it each week though. Sometimes I question how much I
really care about China's economic policy. Sometimes they publish some really
fantastic articles though. Much less chaff than most online news sources.

I'd recommend that everyone reads at least a few issues of the New Yorker.
Some of the long-form reports in there are absolutely fantastic - the kind of
article that you still think about months or years after reading. A
subscription might just result in mountains of unread magazines though.

Not really start up related...

~~~
SatyajitSarangi
I wasn't exactly asking related to start ups. I think I grew up reading a lot
of magazines, and somewhere, due to a lot of chaff, I stopped reading quite a
few.

I generally don't like the whole "sensationalizing of news" standards of most
magazines. Hence the question of what people read these days.

~~~
leoedin
Just to clarify, the last line of my comment is related to the magazines I
discussed (and not a criticism of your submission!)

------
fourmii
I read Vanity Fair online quite a bit. They have excellent long articles on
anything from the making of World War Z to Michael Lewis articles. I find the
articles not only educational but very entertaining at the same time. I also
read The Atlantic online for current affairs.

------
amorphous
I find longreads.com quite useful for getting good magazine articles

~~~
SatyajitSarangi
I find byliners quite useful, too.

